# Hypovitaminosis A



## CourtneyG (Dec 2, 2012)

This was properly diagnosed at a vet clinic and treated for. But I thought to post it here so you guys can see what a Hypovitaminosis A and Blepharedema look like when left untreated for to long.


----------



## morloch (Dec 2, 2012)

Ouch!!! Poor little thing!!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Dec 2, 2012)

Breaks my heart


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Dec 2, 2012)

OMG! Is that it's.... EYE that is messed up?! Poor thing! Will s/he be ok?


----------



## tortadise (Dec 2, 2012)

I have treated that before. Soak a lot warm water use terramycin. But has to get in the eye to work. Then feed minerals and calcium accordingly. Hope he gets better. Alot of times humidifer will help the swelling go down.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 3, 2012)

Minerals and a topical antibiotic ointment do not correct a vitamin deficiency, although they will likely be of side benefit (minerals as cofactors and electrolytes are nice in general and the petrolatum ointment base can help soothe irritation while the two antibiotics act to prevent or treat potential infection that would be secondary to the primary issue).


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 3, 2012)

That is so sad


----------



## tortadise (Dec 3, 2012)

Baoh said:


> Minerals and a topical antibiotic ointment do not correct a vitamin deficiency, although they will likely be of side benefit (minerals as cofactors and electrolytes are nice in general and the petrolatum ointment base can help soothe irritation while the two antibiotics act to prevent or treat potential infection that would be secondary to the primary issue).



That is correct. In my dealings with hypovitaminosis A, it has been in conjecture with another underlying issue. In which an attack on the immune system caused the lack of vitamin A. I know once I got the eye issue resolved and started a regime of suppliments on food and in soaks this issue was at bay. However I dont know the case with this one. The all vary and can depict different levels of difficulty or stages.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 3, 2012)

I was doubtful this was the case with the pictured turtle because it only affected one eye. In all my dealings with the vitamin A problem, both eyes were involved.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Dec 3, 2012)

What food has a lot of vitamin A that I can feed my 's?


----------



## tortadise (Dec 3, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> What food has a lot of vitamin A that I can feed my 's?



Yellow Squash, Carrots, pumpkin and greens will have a bit in them as well. Escarole, endive, mustard, turnip greens, and dandelion. Pumpkin, carrots, and yellow squash will have more than the greens and broad leaf plants.


----------



## acrantophis (Dec 3, 2012)

I have seen this problem in many reptiles. I can't count how many times I have someone bring me a leopard gecko that I sold them with this problem. Under dosing vitamin A is very common. Be careful not to overdose either. Many vegetables are high in vitamin A. Pumpkin is way up there! Try not to use a supplement with vitamin A palmitate. Instead find one that uses beta carotene. This is a precursor to vit. A. Vegetables do not exactly contain vitamin A. Instead they contain beta carotene. The animal can turn beta carotene into vitamin A if it needs it. If not, it passes the excess. 
There is a danger in using vitamin A palmitate in high amounts. Being a fat soluble vitamin and not water soluble, vit. A will be stored in The fat cells. This can add up to toxic levels and do more harm than good!




acrantophis said:


> I have seen this problem in many reptiles. I can't count how many times I have someone bring me a leopard gecko that I sold them with this problem. Under dosing vitamin A is very common. Be careful not to overdose either. Many vegetables are high in vitamin A. Pumpkin is way up there! Try not to use a supplement with vitamin A palmitate. Instead find one that uses beta carotene. This is a precursor to vit. A. Vegetables do not exactly contain vitamin A. Instead they contain beta carotene. The animal can turn beta carotene into vitamin A if it needs it. If not, it passes the excess.
> There is a danger in using vitamin A palmitate in high amounts. Being a fat soluble vitamin and not water soluble, vit. A will be stored in The fat cells. This can add up to toxic levels and do more harm than good!



Also, I have seen dozens of cases where only one eye is affected. Many novice veterinarians will use antibiotics thinking it an infection. I always assume it is a dietary/husbandry issue first.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 3, 2012)

Carrot, sweet potato, and pumpkin are readily available and preferable sources. You can also buy singular or mixed carotenoids to add to whatever, too, if you like.


----------

